# Can anyone help



## Oneconfusedcracker (May 12, 2018)

Ok I cut the end off of my back up camera monitor to straight wire it to the battery.   I have the red and black as power which works.  What is the green   White and yellow for As in aux cords.   Which color is for each


----------



## Bones (May 12, 2018)

If this is an automotive camera related thing (?) chances are you'd probrably be better off visiting an automotive site that covers such things.

However if anyone here does know they'll chime in soon to help. 
BTW specs on the camera such as brand and the like would help.


----------



## Oneconfusedcracker (May 12, 2018)

It’s a 


Bones said:


> If this is an automotive camera related thing (?) chances are you'd probrably be better off visiting an automotive site that covers such things.
> 
> However if anyone here does know they'll chime in soon to help.
> BTW specs on the camera such as brand and the like would help.





I got the monitor to power on but it says no signal. There fore those other wires are the rcas for sound  and video   Just don’t know which is which basically.  And can’t get neither to work


----------



## Bones (May 12, 2018)

Details on the camera such as it's make, model would be helpful. 

Can't really say because I've still no idea "What" camera you're talking about.
I'm still thinking this is for an auto like a rearward-facing camera..... Correct?

As they say, "Details please"....... Help us so we can help you.


----------



## Jetster (May 12, 2018)

What ever you cut, go buy a replacement and put it back together


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2018)

Oneconfusedcracker said:


> It’s a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White or yellow should be video input, direct from the camera, depending which diagram you look at.
The camera also has to have power connected directly to it and should have a red and black wire also.
The rear cameras power wires can be run to a switch up front for manual use, or more commonly connected directly to the reverse lights for automatic use when reversing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2018)

Hopefully its out of warranty because modifications that break stuff are not covered


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2018)

I think people forget if no one ever hacked on any product or voided a warranty, this site probably would not exist.

That said, I have no idea how to help, sorry.

To elaborate on that, my Taichi management engine mod killed at least one motherboard, and voided at least two warranty's.  I'm oddly proud of this.


----------



## Hood (May 14, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?q=bac...AhUGna0KHaBWA1AQ9QEILzAC#imgrc=JV0P6fggLST-sM:
Choose whichever diagram resembles your wiring,and go from there.  All I did was Google "backup camera wiring diagram", and you should have done the same.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I think people forget if no one ever hacked on any product or voided a warranty, this site probably would not exist.
> 
> That said, I have no idea how to help, sorry.
> 
> To elaborate on that, my Taichi management engine mod killed at least one motherboard, and voided at least two warranty's.  I'm oddly proud of this.



The problem is they break it then expect a free replacement...


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> The problem is they break it then expect a free replacement...



I think it's more an issue when people claim that that's the end result without any evidence indicating such, really.

Seriously.  This guy cut wires.  He knew he was voiding his warrant and even if he didn't, it's done and there will be no warranty service.  It's a moot point now.


----------



## MrGenius (May 14, 2018)

Better question is why?

Wouldn't it be nice if wire color actually meant anything? LMAO! I know it does of course. But the meaning is far from universal. And you absolutely CAN NOT rely on black or red being power related. Or white or yellow being video related. Or any color being anything related. It just doesn't work like that. Especially with automotive wiring.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2018)

The wires are vehicle specific. You need to find a wiring diagram for your vehicle. An automotive repair site/forum would be more helpful to you.


----------

